# In for a Shock | Decoding the war on safer nicotine products | RegWatch



## fbb1964 (9/7/21)

https://regulatorwatch.com/brent_st...-the-war-on-safer-nicotine-products-regwatch/



*The global war against safer nicotine vaping products continues unabated with new flavor bans, nicotine restrictions, and vaping taxes.*
Tobacco control says these measures are intended to eradicate the youth vaping epidemic, but harm reduction activists fear the result will be to drive millions of people back to smoking.

In this episode of RegWatch we are joined by Charles A. Gardener, executive director of INNCO, the International Network of Nicotine Consumer Organizations for a deep dive into the tactics used by tobacco control to destroy nicotine vaping as a viable alternative to smoking.

Hear analysis on flavor bans and why teen vaping rates have plummeted by 29% and learn why he thinks anti-vaping activists could be in for a shock when the U.S. FDA announces market authorizations under its PMTA process.

Only on RegWatch by RegulatorWatch.com.

Released: July 8, 2021
Produced by Brent Stafford

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

